
Ask HN: Could UN/US selectively legalize hacking as a punishment for countries? - spooklogical
Could it be possible or practical to legalize and provide extradition protection for hacking countries that break civil liberties laws and specifically hacks that undermine the laws being broken and don&#x27;t put civilians in harms way?
======
giantg2
That's interesting. I don't know that they will give ordinary people free
reign like that. It could interfere with the government hacking operations.

The idea of cyber privateers is interesting. I would guess some companies are
contracted in this capacity.

